# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  RH negative factor

## RH NEG-I

Hello everyone thank you for having me. This is my first post though I have read many. My question is regarding the genetic trending effect that the RH negative blood factor may have had on ancient people, primarily so called "caucasions" since the factor is almost exclusive to those of European descent. The RH factor is indicative of whether or not you carry a gene in common with the Rhesus monkey. 90% of the worlds population has the gene, 10 percent of us don't have it. *Hemolytic Disease* occurs when and an RH negative woman becomes pregnant with a child from an RH positive father. The womans body will have a tendency to attack the fetus as a foriegn species and very often aborts the child all together. RH negative men however, can have children with either. The only other place in nature that this occurs is in Mules, a hybrid of a donkey and a horse. Also, only RH positive people can be cloned, RH negs cannot. Oddly enough RH positive blood is most common in the Basques, the Irish and the Scots, I believe in that order. I had also read that there was a high occurance in Haplogroup I though I cannot verify the source on that one. I am both RH Negative and Haplogroup I M-170. Hence my curiosity. I believe it's possible that since we know Haplogroup (I) is associated with Cromags, that they would have had the most contact with Neanderthals of all people. Could this RH negative factor be evidence of a Neanderthal-Cromag hybridization? Think of the possible religious and separatist effects this would have on an early RH negative tribe. Thier women could not get pregnant by foriegn invaders and the men could impregnate any of the invader's women. Would this lead you to believe you were a chosen people? In many religions it is the female line that passes the faith on to her children, could the RH negative factor be why? Some of these resulting societal and religious patterns could be 40,000 year old culture for all we know. The Basques, Irish and Scots have been called clannish by nature. I am no expert on the subject, just intrigued. And a horrible speller...lol Must be the Neanderthal in me..
Any thoughts?

----------


## Carlitos

I had read recently that if ever the time was hybridization between Neanderthals and Cro-Magnon in the Middle East was not in Europe.

I feel strange.

----------


## RH NEG-I

> I had read recently that if ever the time was hybridization between Neanderthals and Cro-Magnon in the Middle East was not in Europe.
> 
> I feel strange.


Well I think that the Middle East was full of future Europeans at that time. (;

----------


## LeBrok

Welcome to the Neanderthal cub RH, ;). Interesting writeup, I think negative woman can have one child with positive man, then the antibodies kick in and next pregnancies are in question. I'm 0 rh -, not sure about my haplogroup though.

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

> Welcome to the Neanderthal cub RH, ;). Interesting writeup, I think negative woman can have one child with positive man, then the antibodies kick in and next pregnancies are in question. I'm 0 rh -, not sure about my haplogroup though.


Excactly, the trouble could only come from the second pregnancy on, when the mother has already produced antibodies.

I think we should start doing a list now what we could have inherited from Neanderthals. Let's see what we've already got:
We've got fair hair and fair skin and fair eyes, 
we've got hairiness in general
we've got flat thumbs
we've got occipital buns
we've got individualism
we've got genetic diseases like down syndrome
we've got rh-neg

forgotten anything?
 :Thinking: 

.
.
.



> And a horrible speller...lol Must be the Neanderthal in me..


Ah yeah  :Good Job: !!! Doh to me!  :Laughing: 


Welcome to this forum RH NEG-I!  :Cool V:

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

PS: Before someone misunderstands me, I clearly do not reject that we inherited visual or mental features from Neanderthals. But as long as science couldn't prove it obviously, we should stick to them as assumptions and not as facts!

----------


## Melusine

For anyone interested this URL has a good link on Rh factor etc.
http://home.earthlink.net/~elnunes/blood.htm 

This article also addresses Maternity and Paternity DNA testing, Quote " Genes are units of inheritnce usually occuring at specific points on a chromosome. Except for sex cells, humans have 46 chromosomes in these nucleate cells. Some cells do not have a nucleus. One example is the erythorocyte or red blood cell. Humans have 23 chromosomess in the sex cells. These sex cells are the ovum or egg of a female and the sperm of a male. A child inherits half of its chromosomes from the biological mother and the other half from the biological father making the total 46".

Also noted in this article DNA testing has revealed that fifteen percent of those men named on a child's birth certificate are not the biological father of the child!! 

Reference for this article Forensic DDNA typing by John M. Bultler. etc.

Sooooo who is our father/ (those 15% of us on this forum)?. There is a program called" Who do you think you are".? This makes sense with the information posited in this article. (it is 16 pages long.) The article was last updated on Tuesday, November 16, 2010

If this URL does not work, yahoo: Maternity and Paternity DNA testing. go to earthlink. etc. Or search under John M. Bultler and or Ian W. Evett and Bruce S. Weir.

Enjoy

Melusine

----------


## Melusine

Additional information Regarding the initial question on Rheusus factor, I left out this. on the above article that I referenced on pages 4, 5, 6 and 7 (of 18 pgs, not 16) The RH factor query is addressed 

Melusine

----------


## RH NEG-I

There is a whole esoteric, mythological slant on the RH negative factor as well that claims Negatives as Annunaki alien hybrids out of Sumerian lore. They point to the fact that we cannot be cloned and are therefore genetic proto-types, etc. Yes and apparantly we are shape shifting "reptilians" as well. I often shape shift after a few Tullamore Dews and a couple pints..so, no surprise there.

----------


## RhNegative

I thought you all might be interested in a FREE Rh-Negative Blood Type ID Card - You can find it on a site called the Rh Negative Registry.

----------


## firetown

> PS: Before someone misunderstands me, I clearly do not reject that we inherited visual or mental features from Neanderthals. But as long as science couldn't prove it obviously, we should stick to them as assumptions and not as facts!


I have personally contacted the Max Planck institute doing the histo blood group examination of 2 Neanderthal species and it was confirmed to me that both were homozygotes rh positive +/+, so not even negative recessively. So the assumption turned out to be most likely incorrect.

----------


## Serdar

I think Rh negative is related to haplogroup r1b . And yamnaya people have plenty of rh negative

----------


## Joey37

My dad is RH negative, but he is R1a.

----------


## Salento

My Mother is Rh 0 Negative and her eyes are green, ... I don’t know my maternal Grandfather haplogroups.

----------


## Duarte

My wife has the blood type A, negative RH factor. My son has the blood type A, negative RH factor. I have the blood type A, positive RH factor. This means that I have a negative RH allele and a positive RH allele. Since the dominant allele is positive RH, that's what I am. I'm heterozygote for RH factor.

----------


## firetown

> I think Rh negative is related to haplogroup r1b . And yamnaya people have plenty of rh negative


Makes sense, but looking at the high percentages among the Basques, we need to questions the frequencies among them before the Proto-Celtic invasion. Before that, R1b wasn't present among them.

----------


## Ack

> Hello everyone thank you for having me. This is my first post though I have read many. My question is regarding the genetic trending effect that the RH negative blood factor may have had on ancient people, primarily so called "caucasions" since the factor is almost exclusive to those of European descent. The RH factor is indicative of whether or not you carry a gene in common with the Rhesus monkey. 90% of the worlds population has the gene, 10 percent of us don't have it. *Hemolytic Disease* occurs when and an RH negative woman becomes pregnant with a child from an RH positive father. The womans body will have a tendency to attack the fetus as a foriegn species and very often aborts the child all together. RH negative men however, can have children with either. The only other place in nature that this occurs is in Mules, a hybrid of a donkey and a horse. Also, only RH positive people can be cloned, RH negs cannot. Oddly enough RH positive blood is most common in the Basques, the Irish and the Scots, I believe in that order. I had also read that there was a high occurance in Haplogroup I though I cannot verify the source on that one. I am both RH Negative and Haplogroup I M-170. Hence my curiosity. I believe it's possible that since we know Haplogroup (I) is associated with Cromags, that they would have had the most contact with Neanderthals of all people. Could this RH negative factor be evidence of a Neanderthal-Cromag hybridization? Think of the possible religious and separatist effects this would have on an early RH negative tribe. Thier women could not get pregnant by foriegn invaders and the men could impregnate any of the invader's women. Would this lead you to believe you were a chosen people? In many religions it is the female line that passes the faith on to her children, could the RH negative factor be why? Some of these resulting societal and religious patterns could be 40,000 year old culture for all we know. The Basques, Irish and Scots have been called clannish by nature. I am no expert on the subject, just intrigued. And a horrible speller...lol Must be the Neanderthal in me..
> Any thoughts?


The Neanderthal theory for negative HR does not make any sense. In East Asia there is more Neanderthal mix than in Europe and there is no negative HR factor there

----------


## Ack

The WHGs - western cromagnons - were overwhelmingly haplogroup I, not R1a or R1b.

----------


## Ack

> Welcome to the Neanderthal cub RH, ;). Interesting writeup, I think negative woman can have one child with positive man, then the antibodies kick in and next pregnancies are in question. I'm 0 rh -, not sure about my haplogroup though.


There is nothing 'Neandetal' about having RH negative

----------


## Ack

> Excactly, the trouble could only come from the second pregnancy on, when the mother has already produced antibodies.
> 
> I think we should start doing a list now what we could have inherited from Neanderthals. Let's see what we've already got:
> We've got fair hair and fair skin and fair eyes, 
> we've got hairiness in general
> we've got flat thumbs
> we've got occipital buns
> we've got individualism
> we've got genetic diseases like down syndrome
> ...


It is funny to read so much misinformation about Neanderthals here. Lol


Modern populations with the most Neanderthal mix are in East Asia, not in Europe. The genes for light skin and hair in modern populations have recently emerged and are entirely 'human'.


It is funny to read so much misinformation about Neanderthals here. LolModern populations with the most Neanderthal mix are in East Asia, not in Europe. The genes for light skin and hair in modern populations have recently emerged and are entirely 'human'.

----------


## firetown

> The Neanderthal theory for negative HR does not make any sense. In East Asia there is more Neanderthal mix than in Europe and there is no negative HR factor there


You refer to "the Neanderthals". Neanderthals may have been more diverse than modern humans. Though I see no evidence of Rh(D) negative presence in any of their groups, it is entirely possible for some to have been Rh(D) positive and others negative.

----------


## kingjohn

Father o - like his mom 😎
I am A+ like mother🤔
The negetive factor is found in basque 😉

----------


## New Englander

Im B Neg. I think that is strange for me because I have ancestry from all over Europe. If it was all localized and my ancestors were in a single hot spot it would make sense, but thats not the case.

----------


## firetown

> Im B Neg. I think that is strange for me because I have ancestry from all over Europe. If it was all localized and my ancestors were in a single hot spot it would make sense, but thats not the case.


Not that strange. Rh positive homozygotes are in the minority in Europe.
As for B:
Technically speaking, all it takes is one B ancestor generations ago.

----------


## kingjohn

Most common blood type to the least common
Blood type 

https://www.scbb.org/donor-informati...ight-time.html

----------


## Duarte

> Most common blood type to the least common
> Blood type 
> https://www.scbb.org/donor-informati...ight-time.html


Ethnic distribution of ABO (without Rh) blood types[42]
(This table has more entries than the table above but does not distinguish between Rh types.)

People group
O (%)
A (%)
B (%)
AB (%)

Aboriginal people
61
39
0
0

Abyssinians
43
27
25
5

Ainu (Japan)
17
32
32
18

Albanians
38
43
13
6

Grand Andamanese
9
60
23
9

Arabs
34
31
29
6

Armenians
31
50
13
6

Asian Americans
40
28
27
5

Austrians
36
44
13
6

Bantus
46
30
19
5

Basques
51
44
4
1

Belgians
47
42
8
3

Bororo (Brazil)
100
0
0
0

Brazilians
47
41
9
3

Bulgarians
32
44
15
8

Burmese
36
24
33
7

Buryats (Siberia)
33
21
38
8

Bushmen
56
34
9
2

Catalans
43
46
7.5
3.5

Chinese-Canton
46
23
25
6

Chinese-Ningbo
35
32
25
9

Chinese-Yangzhou
31
32
27
10

Chinese-Peking
29
27
32
13

Chuvash
30
29
33
7

Croats
42
34
17
7

Czechs
30
44
18
9

Danes
41
44
11
4

Dutch
45
43
9
3

Egyptians
33
36
24
8

English
47
42
9
3

Inuit (Alaska)
38
44
13
5

Inuit (Greenland)
54
36
23
8

Estonians
34
36
23
8

Fijians
44
34
17
6

Finns
34
41
18
7

French
43
47
7
3

Georgians
46
37
12
4

Germans
41
43
11
5

Greeks
40
42
14
5

Romani people(Hungary)
29
27
35
10

Hawaiians
37
61
2
1

Hindus (Bombay)
29
25
35
11

Hungarians
36
43
16
5

Icelanders
56
32
10
3

Indians (India)
29
21
40
9

Native Americans
79
16
4
1

Irish
52
35
10
3

Italians (Milan)
46
41
11
3

Japanese
30
38
22
10

Jews (Germany)
42
41
12
5

Jews (Poland)
33
41
18
8

Kalmuks
26
23
41
11

Kikuyu (Kenya)
60
19
20
1

Koreans
28
32
31
10

Sami people
29
63
4
4

Latvians
32
37
24
7

Lithuanians
40
34
20
6

Malays
62
18
20
0

Māori
46
54
1
0

Mayans
98
1
1
1

Moros
64
16
20
0

Navajo Indians
73
27
0
0

Nicobarese
74
9
15
1

Norwegians
39
50
8
4

Papuans (New Guinea)
41
27
23
9

Persians
38
33
22
7

Peruvian Indians
100
0
0
0

Filipinos
45
22
27
6

Poles
33
39
20
9

Portuguese
35
53
8
4

Romanians
33
43
16
8

Russians
33
36
23
8

Sardinians
50
26
19
5

Scots
51
34
12
3

Serbians
38
42
16
5

Shompen Nicobarese
100
0
0
0

Slovaks
42
37
16
5

Somalis[43]
50.1
29.6
15.2
5.1

South Africans
45
40
11
4

Spanish
38
47
10
5

Sudanese
62
16
21
0

Swedish
38
47
10
5

Swiss
40
50
7
3

Tatars
28
30
29
13

Thais
37
22
33
8

Turks
43
34
18
6

Ukrainians
37
40
18
6

Black Americans
49
27
20
4

White Americans
45
40
11
4

Vietnamese
42
22
30
5


Blood group B has its highest frequency in South Asia where it ranks first as the largest share of the earth's population. In Southeast Asia the share of the population is high, especially in Thailand and Indonesia, then in East Asia, Northern Asia and neighboring Central Asia, and its incidence diminishes both towards the east and the west, falling to single digit percentages in Netherlands, Norway, Portugal and Switzerland.[44][45] It is believed to have been entirely absent from Native American and Australian Aboriginal populations prior to the arrival of Europeans in those areas.[45][46]
Blood group A is associated with high frequencies in Europe, especially in Scandinavia and Central Europe, although its highest frequencies occur in some Australian Aboriginal populations and the Blackfoot Indians of Montana, the US.[47][48]

Source: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bloo...ion_by_country

----------


## Salento

O + Milky-Way

----------


## torzio

> O + Milky-Way


my father and sister has blood type O
my mother A+
me A+
Wife and all my children A-
paternal grandfather AB 
father brother O
grandfather nephew AB ...................

----------


## firetown

I have recently posted that Poland has 19.67% rh negatives. Looking at national frequencies is important, but since nations can be quite genetically diverse, looking at regional data has proven to be even more informative. Due to my own ancestry, Silesia has been of great interest to me in terms of where the rh negative blood in my own family might come from.
The following study from 2017 will reveal that Lower Silesia has the highest frequency of rh negative people in all of Poland and also the highest frequency of blood type O. *21.1% rh negatives among women and 19.2% rh negatives among men.* This is a huge difference between male and female data which needs to be further examined. Both, rh negative and blood type O frequencies have been decreasing drastically.

https://www.rhesusnegative.net/stayn...e-frequencies/

----------


## Salento

> my father and sister has blood type O
> my mother A+
> me A+
> Wife and all my children A-
> paternal grandfather AB 
> father brother O
> grandfather nephew AB ...................


R1 was blood type O

https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...l=1#post597231

----------


## kingjohn

blood groups ancient dna 🤔

http://mathii.github.io/2017/09/21/b...ancient-europe

----------


## firetown

> R1 was blood type O
> 
> https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...l=1#post597231



More than half of Northern Ireland is blood type O. More than 27% RH Negative.

----------


## Duarte

My posts, moved from the wrong thread to the right thread (this one):

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Originally Posted by Regio X:*
These are very interesting infos. Thank you.


As for when the deletion ocurred, a curiosity is that these variations may be observed in primates.


"Chimpanzees have been found thus far to have primarily type A blood, with type O less commonly. Gorillas appear to be exclusively type B. Orangutans express all three blood types."
https://carta.anthropogeny.org/moca/...and-prevalence
Monkey Rhesus would be exclusively B, as Gorillas.


I guess the prevalence of one over the others may be sometimes related to environment/selection (as possibly RH- in Steppe?).


As for blood type in my family, in theory my parents, as AO, would have 25% of chances of having an AA child, but I'm AO after all, according to 23andMe Raw Data. My parents and my siblings are all RH+, as myself, my wife (O+) and my son (A+). However, my O+ brother has an O- daughter, which means that he's heterozygous. The odds are that just one of my parents is RH heterozygous, since they had 5 children, and all RH+.


*Reply:* Me: A RH+. My wife: A RH-. My son: A RH-. My mother: A RH+. My father: O RH+.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Originally Posted by firetown*:

AO rh+/-


*Reply*: Yes. Conclusion: I am heterozygous in the RH factor and I am heterozygous in the ABO classification system. This means that I am more healthy? I don’t Know 
But, in fact, I am a healthy person, thanks God. 


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Originally Posted by firetown:*
Rh blood group system wise for the most part.
ABO wise it depends. As I have posted above, when it comes to COVID-19, malaria and a few others, being phenotype A may carry some disadvantages.


By the way:


In European populations Rh positive heterozygotes seem most frequent over rh negative and rh positive homozygotes.


https://journals.plos.org/plosone/ar...l.pone.0141362


*Reply:* Thank you for providing the link to the paper.
Cheers :)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Originally Posted by Regio X:*
Out of curiosity:
"The research, carried out in collaboration with the IRCCS San Camillo Hospital Foundation in Venice, shows that people with an ‘O’ blood type have more grey matter in their brain, which helps to protect against diseases such as Alzheimer’s, than those with ‘A’, ‘B’ or ‘AB’ blood types."
https://www.sheffield.ac.uk/news/nr/...sease-1.469296
See also:
https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...61923015000805


*Reply:* Dear Regio X,
Maybe my dad is a point off the curve, then. Intelligent, politicized, cultured, a great classical music lover, he gave me classes in public accounting and balance sheet analysis, when I knew nothing about it, providing me with a wide range of books and preparing exercises to train me. I owe a big part of my personal and professional success to him. He retired and remained a great devourer of books and newspapers. Sometimes I had a hard time keeping up with his quick thinking. At 80 he was diagnosed with Alzheimer's disease. At 84 he was admitted, when his brain could no longer control even his breathing. He died after 3 months in an ICU. I am flattered when the paternal and maternal family members say that I am the son who most resembles him physically: “The father's features and the mother's skin tone”. He was blood type O, factor RH +. According to the doctor, he resisted because he was a strong man with a healthy heart, who insisted on continuing to beat. My biggest fear: Having Alzheimer and dying the same way he died 
Cheers 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## firetown

Good idea. Since it connects to COVID-19 and rh negative blood, here again is my post connecting the both:
COVID-19 deaths: 1 out of 45 Rh- and 1 out of 8 Rh+ patients (NYP/CUIMC)

Among the patients with Rh(D) positive blood groups, 1 in 8 died.
Among the patients with Rh(D) negative blood groups, 1 in 45 died.

----------

